# Recommendation on humi?



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

OK,

when I first got on this board, I had about 6 cigars in a plastic bag. Now I'm up to about 30 and am in need of a humidor.

Any recommendations for someone who loves high end cigars but doesn't smoke em that Daily?


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

*did i mention*

oh, and budget is an issue. I know the logic of spending good money and good quality humi to save those good cigars, but is there a low priced humi that's as good as a high end?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Humi*

The cheapest and easiest is to use Tupperware. You can graduate into an ice chest if you get into boxes. I got a "cheap" box that holds around fifty cigars that had a hygrometer and 5 cigars for about fifty bucks. I found out it had a slight air leak around the back hinges by testing it with a flashlight to look for light leaks and fixed it up with some veneer. Its a nice looking box. I would suggest looking at the site cigar nexus for all the skinny.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

I can tell you from experience, do not get a humidor with a capacity of less than 200. That may seem a lot considering the size of your current stock, but you will be suprised at how quickly they fill up. 

A humi is a must. You will be amazed at how much better your cigars are after being properly rested before you smoke them.

PM sent.



-Quixote


----------



## emdub23 (Feb 20, 2004)

I would go to cheaphumidors.com! I ordered a 300 capacity humidor from them its very nice. Saw it a month later in Cigar Aficionado rated at a B-. The only ones ahead of it were all over a grand. I got it for 199. Cheack it out and dont get a 50 size becuase thats how I started out and it lasted about 2 weeks!


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

Tupperware works pretty well if you're on a budget. They're not too hard to set up either. It'll give you time to think about other storage (coolers, desktops and cabinets) if you continue to collect cigars. I've had tupperware and coolers for years before finally getting a mini-cabinet.

Some folks here have had experience with cheaphumidors.com (is what I think it's called) and some other sites. They can probably help with less expensive desktop storage more than I can. 

I remember I bought a 50 count humidor when I started. Needed to step up after about a year!


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Quite a predictament, eh? I certainly can appreciate wanting to take a relatively inexpensive approach. I started out with a Diamond Crown desktop humidor. It was okay, and served it's purpose for a little while, but I quickly outgrew it. I was thinking about going "cabinet-style", but decided to shell out the dough for a locker at the local smoke shop. I'm pretty happy with it, but still wanted something nice at home. I bought a Daniel Marshall humidor about a month ago, and I couldn't be happier! It was more than I initially was thinking about spending, but it's well worth the extra cash. They're absolutely gorgeous. The craftsmanship is unbelievable! Find a shop that carries them, check 'em out, and you'll see what I mean. 

www.danielmarshall.com


----------



## one90proof (Dec 26, 2003)

Churchlady - I was in a similar situation a couple of months ago and asked for help. Take a look at this thread:

Please help me select my first humidor

I will say that I have been very pleased with my selection from tampahumidor.com and am glad that I made this purchase. It has become a nice conversation piece when friends come over.

Now, with that being said, my next 'dor will probably be a coolerdor just cause of the awesome bang for the buck. Although if If the summer heat gets a bit too much (as I suspect it will) I might look to acquire a fridgeador.

Good luck!
Craig


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

PM sent, if it is not too late.

OPT


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Churchlady

You may need to shoot us a ballpark on price. I do believe that there is a best humi under $100, best humi $100 to $150 and so on. How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Short answer the least amount I can put out and still get a humi that will keep sticks well.

thinking in the 100-200 range preferrably the lower the better


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

... you will be more than pleased if you buy your humidor from onepyrotec (wayne)- a LLG of impeccable reputation.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks for the advice... appreciate it! Really!!!

thoughts on digital vs. analog (?) dial (?) I've heard some stuff on different threads. but is there a difference for someone who's going to be storing just a few, but for months at a time?


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

I prefer digitals personally. I feel that they are more accurate and easier to read.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

a) the way your cigars smoke/feel

b) digital

z) analog

Sometimes, I think you would be better off going with your gut and just the feel of your cigars than to have an analog, which will almost always give you a bogus reading.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

The other LLG's may well differ, but you may consider a coolerdor with climax 65 beads. Buy sticks in cabs and you'll find that they will both store and age just fine. In my opinion, that would be the biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## TSS (Sep 1, 2003)

Take a look at Bargainhumidors.com. I have had the Antietam w/ the Cigar Oasis for a year and it has performed flawless. Everything I have purchased from them has been great. The service is always friendly and top notch too. 

When I purchased the humidor, I was using a humi-bag. So I figured with the Antiemtam I had plenty of inventory space. But now it is almost full ! So be careful when making the decision to buy a humidor. They DO make a person want/buy more cigars !

Good Luck !


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

I have to agree , for the starting out coolerdor is the best. Get some 65 beads and real trouble free. Price is right too.


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

I disagree. I say go for a home equity loan and add a walk-in humidor to your home.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarTom said:


> *I disagree. I say go for a home equity loan and add a walk-in humidor to your home. *


i wish!! my master bedroom closet would be the perfect size though...


----------



## cybergar (Jan 2, 2004)

sam-a-dor..............:u


----------

